# Does Anyone Make an "IBS Travel Kit?"



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello, everyone......

I'm a fervant watcher of the TV show, "Shark Tank." And I have often wondered why someone hasn't invented a discreet GI bowel kit for anyone who suffers from GI issues: Crohn's, IBS, Biliary Salts Diarrhea, constipation, fecal incontinence, ulcerative colitis, cancer, post surgery, malabsorption issues, diverticulitis, inflammatory bowel disease, etc (I'm sure there are many more).

I have often thought about trying to do some research and seeing what's on the market already. Do any of you know of any type of small or semi-small pouch or container to take with you in case you are in need of clean-up products? Because I feel much more comfortable, and far less stressed, when I feel prepared for the inevitable bowel emergencies which crop up from time to time.

I have wished a thousand times (no, probably a million) that I had something to carry in my car and in my purse and in my luggage to help me through my worst diarrhea days.

Why hasn't someone put together a nice-looking kit with wipes, unscented lotion or powder, Febreze, a disposable adult diaper and/or a pair of disposable underpants, Immodium, a small plastic trash bag to dispose of used wipes, a waterproof collapsible small bag for placing soiled underwear in until we get back home, etc. I'm sure that there are many other great ideas of which I'm unaware that would be a godsend to us sufferers of chronic bowel problems. Surely there is a way to create a variety of different sizes of kits in order to meet various bowel needs: some small kits for purses and glove boxes, some larger for travel and to keep in the car. And I would make the kits look attractive, too, because if you're carrying them in your purse or your luggage or in your car, you don't want your friends or family to see some ugly old gigantic container that says "ACME POOP CLEANER-UPPER KIT." Okay, that's ridiculous......no one would put that on the side of a container, right?...........LOL.........But I like things that are discreet and aesthetically pleasing to the eye, so I would prefer something with no lettering on it.

If we are going to be suffering with a chronic bowel condition the rest of our lives--and many of us will be-- then I think we deserve some help in the form of products which will help make our lives easier and more pleasant.

I'm not in the loop very much when it comes to what's on the market. There may alreadry be kits I don't know about. I'll check it out. And if any of you know of any, or use any yourselves, I'd be so grateful if you'd share that information.

I'm serious about this. I've been thinking about it for years. And "Shark Tank" has just really prompted me to start thinking about inventing and patenting or licensing some products for those of us who must go out every day, to the work force, on airplanes, on taxi cabs, to weddings and funerals, to parties and events, out to eat with friends, visiting someone in the hospital, going on vacation, when at any time we may be in desperate need of a restroom or of a fresh pair of undies, etc.

Anyone agree with me on this?

Thanks for reading and entertaining my harebrained concepts!.........LOL.........But even a harebrained idea deserves a bit of respect, right?

Spazzy


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Spazzy









oh it's a great idea!

i have chronic constipation, not D. when i'm going on a day trip to visit relatives etc i always carry along my laxatives because i often don't know if i'll be home in time to take them and i need too take them everyday. so i don't leave home without them--lol....

i know some people with ostomies. they always carry all their ostomy change supplies, wipes, etc, with them everywhere they go because they never know when a bag change etc is going to be needed. these people are quite resourceful about how they carry all these things. many use those toiletry bags that people take to the gym --you know--the kind that are small and compact--there are large sizes too--and they fold up to carry but you can also unfold them and hang them up on a door hook (or inside a restroom stall door hook or wherever) here's one example of what they look like. there are many others:

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/73889?feat=507361-GN2&page=personal-organizer-toiletry-bag-small

or you could use a tote bag, dopp kit, messenger bag, camera bag or whatever fits your needs....there are a lot of nifty bags out there. get creative!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

As annie7 mentioned, there are already plenty of organizer backpacks in the market. There is no guarantee that a person will like the brand of the items you'd put in such a bag. Even if your kit was a runaway success, it could be easily duplicated, unless you have patents on the items or exclusive supply deals with the producers of the items. There may be a need for such items in one neat bag, but I don't see how this could be a sound business idea.

For that reason, I am out


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

IndianRopeTrick

oh yes--i agree. it's the sort of thing a person would have to make up for themselves since we all have different needs for our different situations, different product preferences etc.

i've got other health problems too, so i also have various meds in my kit, pain relief creams, etc..

it's definitely handy to have such a "grab-and-go" kit though. it's my "drug-store-in-a bag" ---lol...


----------



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a mini backpack. I put my keys, phone etc in the outside pockets so it looks normal but inside it's my security of goodies. I have hand sanitiser, wipes, spare undies, spare long pants, toilet paper (several sheets in a snap lock bag), deodorant, plastic bags, small teddy to cry into if I need to... Can't recall everything in there but I need this bag. It's hard to fit all I want in there, but I needed small and inconspicuous.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Ouchie--your small teddy sounds like a nice, comforting idea.... something like this sure does come in handy at times...

hugs, annie


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmmm.......seems that the general consensus is that there is not really a need for such a product. Of course, I was thinking about offering a variety of kits and products which a person could choose from among..........in other words, as an online business, the consumer picks and chooses as they wish in order to put together the kit that meets their own personal needs. And I was also thinking along the line of offering a 1-time use disposable type of product for those who can stash it in a purse or pocket for those times they are in public and don't want to lug around a pouch or backpack. (No disrespect whatsoever toward anyone who must carry one!........)

And, yes, I realize that any product can be duplicated. I've always thought competition actually improved the quality of products......well, it's supposed to anyway, isn't it?...........LOL........... Since I know so little about the patenting or licensing processes, I'd definitely have to do a ton of research. And talk to lots of people. And do focus groups. And probably lots and lots of other things I have no clue about!!..........









Well, I'll give this more thought, do my research, and see what's available out there. I, for one, don't want to be carrying around a backpack of product everywhere I go, but I certainly can see where you might need to if you have necessities you must have with you at all times!........There are so many varying types of bowel issues that I'm sure everyone has their own personal desires and needs. I was just thinking about all the hundreds upon hundreds of times I've wished that there was something available that had everything together in one small, compact kit that I could take with me to a restaurant, friend's house, church, etc..........And in case I had a need, I would have it all right at my fingertips and could dispose of it afterwords.

Anyway.........thanks for the contributions and thoughts!! I appreciate all of your posts.........you've given me food for thought!!..........









And that was hilarious, IRT!!!..........I loved it!!!!................I still haven't made my mind up, yet, about Mr. Wonderful!!


----------



## Bravo06 (Jul 19, 2014)

Spazzy,
I think it is actually a great idea and one that would sell for sure. If you have actually had any amount of time spent in public restrooms across the US you will have seen the baby diaper stations and the diapers you can get at .75-1.00 per little diaper. I have bought these diapers for my self many a time before putting my " goodie bag " together. My wife laughs at me when I call it that. I have one in all of our vehicles different parts of the house. (Because it is not just for when I go out) Its in all three bathrooms kinda hidden so that those friends that like to go into your stuff will not find anything that I do not want them to. Everyone knows at least one person like that. Lol I use the little bags that you see a lot of high school kids and collage kids us. Its just a soft draw string bag that the string goes over your arm to keep it on your back like a back pack but much smaller. If I go out to a friends house that does no have any idea about my IBS I keep it in the car in case I need it. I have all the essentials in it like talked about. But one part that I think has been over looked is that I would say the percentage of people that could need a kit like this will not ever get one. The reason being it is expensive for some one to put one together that does not already use the stuff. It took me about a year to find what works for me when it comes to that stuff with trial and era. Adult Diapers are not cheep and to get just one or two at a time to be discreet is unheard of. I think many would get one if given a choice of products like you said. I would have paid 30 dollars for a kit like that. With a couple of adult diapers, good wipes, Imodium, underwear, and some powder. Just enough to get cleaned up and on my way. I have been there to many times and if you have not you are lucky. 
I am all for small business and developing ideas to make it happen. You have my vote. 
Kit Queen Spazzy 

Bravo06


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, Bravo!

Yes, I've definitely been in the public restrooms and seen those little diaper stations, but I really didn't know they offered diapers for sale. That's fantastic. And I think a "goodie bag" is an absolute must and a godsend for a lot of us! I think that name's pretty good, considering the alternatives, right?.....(better than an "adult diaper bag," or a "GI bag!).

I totally agree with you that I'd be willing to spend $30 on a kit already put together with all the essentials in it. Absolutely. Just for the convenience factor alone. And also, if they were available at retail stores, then let's say you're on vacation and you've run out of your GI items.......and you don't want to go scouting around looking for various things at stores.........maybe, just maybe, you could have your wife or husband just pick up a kit........either a one-time-use disposable kit.........or another more permanent kit. To quote the words of Greg Kinnear's character in "Little Miss Sunshine,"........"I don't know.......maybe I'm just spitballin' here.......but......."

That's kind of how I feel. I've got the idea rolling around inside my head, but as yet have done nothing with it. Who knows? Perhaps I will.

Thanks for the encouragement.............yay! One vote for the kit!

Thanks, Bravo. Really.........just.......thanks.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Good idea, you may need several different size kits for different size products.

If it helps, here is what is in my "diaper bag" that I take everywhere as someone who deals with both urinary and fecal incontinence (just a big purse)

- plastic backed disposable adult diapers, usually 6-8 of them (brand varies depending on my finances but raised leak guards are a must). If an overnight trip I pack 20 of them.

- wipes (lots)

- scented plastic disposal bags for the used diapers

- I usually wear pantyhose or tights, so an extra pair of sheer black and sheer nude/beige pantyhose (helpful when I get runs in my hose too!  )

- simple stretchy black skirt in case clothes get soiled (rare)

- plastic bags for soiled clothing, but soiled pantyhose are either tossed into the used diaper or flushed down the toilet for disposal, most tights are too thick to flush so those are wrapped in the diaper and thrown away that way

Changing on the go can be messy, but being prepared helps!


----------



## LuxGottaChange (Dec 17, 2016)

I do make IBS/incontinence travel kits, have been for over a decade. I did stay small as a business, but high demand, so I just graduated college (again), and have gotten a distributor (2) to help me. It is a rather small, specialized field, but I have been fortunate to have a good communication with my repeat clients. The key has always been discretion. No one would ever know these single use change kits were really an emergency diaper bag - that fits in the palm of your hand. You can order on ebay, amazon, or my website www.luxgottachange.com, or look for them in travel gift shops. Tell everyone, as there are so very many people with bowel or incontinence issues that remain at home because they are embarrassed that and accident may occur in public. Lux single use change kits were made for Life On The GO! It's our slogan, and we make them for any size or age. Though we are about to make a huge leap in production, we will still custom make packaging that will always be available on our website. Our site is currently undergoing an overhaul as well to bring it more current. If you have any questions or suggestions, please leave a message on my site www.luxgottachange.com or you can reach me at (310) 667-6088.

I look forward to hearing from each and every one of you. Happy Holidays!


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

I make a small bag with wipes and a diaper if I go out to some event and keep it in the car. I go out to the car and change if need be. I am sure there are lots of people with these same issues; and its better than walking around smelling nasty. Also; the older you get; you don't even seem to care if anyone knows you are wearing a diaper. I bet many people do; but you never know it. I hope other people understand you do what you have to do.


----------



## Chris 63 (Mar 31, 2017)

I am a middle aged male who has reluctantly accepted the need for "protection". Until recently I refused to go down that path, however a few incidents forced my hand. Without being too graphic, ibs/d caused three public soiling events in about a month. The saving grace of these indignities is they occurred around strangers. It's only a matter of time until it happens among friends, and i always feel inhibited about number two with people i know, even behind a locked bathroom door. So I've made my own stash i now take everywhere, like those mentioned. As is the case with many of us, fear of an attack can precipitate one. As my ibs has been very active of late I'm wearing protection all the time, hopefully i won't need to indefinitely. But the blow to one's self esteem caused by diapers etc, is definitely less than the alternative.


----------

